# Understand high lumen LED flashlight drivers



## cgc210 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can anyone point me to info re: how drivers work (or explain the following prob). I have not much electronics familiarity, but I've put together a few flashlights with Cree's XML-T6's, without a prob. When I tried this with a Luminus SST-50 using Kaidomain.com " SST-50 5-Mode (5~12V,5A) " driver, 2 X 4.2v, 2.4 Ah bats the emitter lasted for one poof and it was gone dead. I thought that I over-volted it. Another said it was over amped, but the bats were run in series so the voltage = 8.4v & mAh = 2.4. Not sure what/why happened other than an SST-50 was xd & maybe a driver also.



I thought the driver was suppose to prevent this and protect the diode. If anyone can provide useful, pertinent info w/o hard focus on my insufficient knowledge, it would help big and I would be downright grateful. Thanks a bunch

if need more info 
cgc210
[email protected]


----------

